# How do you take care of your horses with pink skin around their eyes?



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello! My boy I have had for two years has the white eye, and it waters a lot, I wipe it everyday and to protect from sunburn I keep a fly mask on him when he isn't being used. I don't use any ointments or anything. The fly masks does block the sunburn.. But his eye is like.. sorta peeling it seems all the time, and its crusty and of course waters., What do you do to keep your horse's eye/eyes with pink skin clean and pretty? Do you use anything special? Thanks!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Usually gunk in their eyes is a sign they are feeling under the weather, have something in their eyes, allergies, etc. 

The best thing to do is keep the fly mask clean and keep putting it on. Only put sunscreen below the eye as on top it can get warm and drizzle down. Also be sure to have your horse's face as clean as possible.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Usually gunk in their eyes is a sign they are feeling under the weather, have something in their eyes, allergies, etc.
> 
> The best thing to do is keep the fly mask clean and keep putting it on. Only put sunscreen below the eye as on top it can get warm and drizzle down. Also be sure to have your horse's face as clean as possible.


He is not under the weather, I just had a vet out here yesterday.  I do keep the flymask on, I just wish their was some other options to help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been told to put eyeliner or the stuff people use for sports(name escapes me sorry) around their eyes if it's all white, but I've never tried it because my moms gelding has "natural eyeliner". 

I keep our geldings eye clean, put on sunscreen twice a day(eyes and nose) and use fly masks. Normally after his face peels the first time, it doesn't happen again, kind of like people who burn lol.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I use My Pony Sunblock. It's made for horses and it's a powder so it won't drizzle, and you can put it anywhere he needs it. It's waterproof and has worked great on my mare with pink skin around her eyes, nose, and mouth.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

My blue eyed gelding (named Blue, very original ) has natural eyeliner on one side but the other eye is completely surrounded in white. That eye is quite weepy and crusty so can be hard to keep clean. He also requires sunscreen for bald patches on his face due to bad sunburn in the past before I owned him. He is prone to allergies according to his last owner and quite often has a runny nose. I am hesitant to put any creams too close to his eye so I just try and wipe it every second day, I figure that over washing it could its own problems. I think next summer I will try a face mask on him so I dont have to use so much sunscreen, I dont like the way it builds up and its quite hard to clean off without scrubbing at his face. 
I did buy a tube of black 'show paint' which someone on here suggested using for horses as bright sunlight really seems to bother that eye but I havent tried it yet. 
Every few days I put a moisturiser on the skin where it is flaky which seems to help.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

kiwi79 said:


> My blue eyed gelding (named Blue, very original ) has natural eyeliner on one side but the other eye is completely surrounded in white. That eye is quite weepy and crusty so can be hard to keep clean. He also requires sunscreen for bald patches on his face due to bad sunburn in the past before I owned him. He is prone to allergies according to his last owner and quite often has a runny nose. I am hesitant to put any creams too close to his eye so I just try and wipe it every second day, I figure that over washing it could its own problems. I think next summer I will try a face mask on him so I dont have to use so much sunscreen, I dont like the way it builds up and its quite hard to clean off without scrubbing at his face.
> I did buy a tube of black 'show paint' which someone on here suggested using for horses as bright sunlight really seems to bother that eye but I havent tried it yet.
> Every few days I put a moisturiser on the skin where it is flaky which seems to help.


I am going to try the moisteriser idea! That sounds like it might work, he is flaky..


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

That desitin baby cream (i think thats what its called) is great for pink skin


----------

